# خطوات العمل المساحي في المشروعات الهندسية



## vivaashraf (20 مايو 2014)

يكمن العمل الاساسى لخريجى شعبة المساحة والخرائط إدارة العمليات المساحية فى المشاريع الهندسة المختلفة ، وينقسم العمل المساحى فى المشاريع الهندسية إلى رفع و توقيع أيا كان نوع المشروع .

-عملية الرفع للمشروعات الهندسية تشمل
1 - رفع حدود المشروع و الظواهر الطبيعية والبشرية.
2 - رفع مناسيب المشروع .
* رفع حدود المشروعفى البداية يقوم المساح برسم كروكى للمشروع يحاكى كل ما هو موجود به حتى يتم تدوين كل البيانات المرفوعة وبالتى يتمكن من رسم اللوحة على برنامج ال Autocad .
بعدها نقوم بإنشاء شبكة إحداثيات مفترضة إن لم يجد نقاط إحداثيات- rattachement - موجودة بالفعل وذلك كالأتى :-
يتم اختيار نقطة لبدء العمل ويجب ان تكون فى موقع امن للجهاز وتسمح برؤية واضحة للنقاط ثم يوجه المنظار لاى اتجاة ويفترضه إتجاة الشمال،ثم يقوم برفع نقاط المشروع والظواهر الطبيعية .
*رفع مناسيب المشروعيقوم المساح بعمل رفع مناسيب ما يتطلبة المشروع و قبل الخروج بالمحطة المساحية الى الموقع يجب التاكد من عمل الجهاز ومراجعة البطارية ووجود كارت الذاكرة ومراجعة prisms .
- وبعد توفير البيانات الحقلية يتمكن المساح من رسم كروكي المشروع لإرسالها إلى مهندس التصميم لرسم المشروع .
-عملية التوقيع فى المشروعات الهندسة
عملية التوقيع المساحى هى عبارة عن نقل التفاصيل من الرسومات إلى الطبيعة ، ويعد التوقيع المساحى هو الخطوة الاولى لتحويل المنشأ من التصميم إلى التنفيذ.
وتتلخص عملية التوقيع المساحى فى تثبيت أوتاد piquets أو علامات فى طبقا للمخطط المرسوم بمقياس رسم بحيث يراعى فى ذلك تأمين الدقة الكافية ، وهذا بالطبع يختلف طبقا لنوع المشروع.
مشروع المبانى و من الامثلة على هذة المشروعات لقرى السياحية والعمارات السكنية و المصانع وكل مبنى على وجه الارض


----------



## مصطفى العبسى (24 مايو 2014)

جزاك اللة خيرا مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## yaman-ya (8 يونيو 2014)

الله يجزيك الحير


----------



## yaman-ya (8 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## yahyaalkawri (22 يونيو 2014)

جزك الله خير


----------



## سمارين (23 يونيو 2014)

شكرا ً


----------



## abogaser_2010 (24 يونيو 2014)

الله ينور عليك 
طيب ازى نشيك على مواسير الصرف الصحى قبل وبعد التركيب


----------



## H.A.S.A.N (25 يونيو 2014)

مشكور


----------



## vivaashraf (26 يونيو 2014)

الاخ ابو جاسر10 اولا لابد من معرفة مواصفات المواسير التى سوف تركب سواء مواسير اسمنتيه او جى ار بى او اسبستوس او فخار من ناحية سماكة البايب لحساب ال il (منسوب مجرى المياه )سوف نطبق العمل على التركيب والتشييك قبل وبعد بطريقة سهلة وميسرة يوجد مسافة بين كل منهولين تسمى طبلة وليكن مسافتها 40 متر مع العلم بمنسوب مجرى المياه فى كل منهول ومنها نسطتيع حساب مقدار الاسلوب نسبة الميل يعنى وعند كل منهول يتم وضع خشب عارضتين رأسيتين والثالثة افقى بمنسوب معلوم وحساب فرق ارتفاعها بينها وبين منسوب مجرى المياه وتكرر نفس الخطوة على الجانب الاخر ومنها يتم شد خيط نايلون ويتم قياسها بالمتر افقيا من اعلى البايب او طريقة اخرى بعد ما يتم تركيب البايب يتم التشييك عليها بالليفل مباشرة كل واحد متر او 2 متر على حسب ما تراه متاح وشكر اى استفسار


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (29 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## A.Habeb (18 يوليو 2014)

_شكرا_​


----------



## مهندسة2002 (30 يوليو 2014)

عاشت الايادي، مقدمة رائعة في العمل المساحي و الذي يعتبر اساس الاساس لكل مشروع فني انشائي


----------



## ابوعلي السيسي (31 يوليو 2014)

حلو كتير


----------



## sur_es84 (3 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا.............


----------



## محمد فريحات (4 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حازم ابو سمره (18 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم الله خيرا


----------



## السيد المنوفي (26 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً​:75:*​*


----------



## adel104 (28 يناير 2015)

مشكور على المشاركة الجميلة


----------



## محمد الزفتاوى (8 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي سليم متولي (9 مارس 2015)

تمامممممممممممممممممم


----------



## sorea (27 مارس 2015)

thank you so much


----------



## shams alafag (30 مارس 2015)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالله البطل (30 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## muhbaraa (10 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (11 يوليو 2015)

جزك الله خير​:28:


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (13 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## arcmok (14 يوليو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------

